# Pierre Scerri 1/3 scale Ferrari 312PB



## /// (Nov 21, 2011)

The recent thread for the V12 air engine reminded me of Pierre Scerri.
I learned of him about 20 years ago while reading a friends RC model car magazine from the UK, but then could not find that magazine ever again.
I'm sure many members have heard or read of him. I had almost forgotten about his Ferrari until a couple of years ago when _Model Engineer_ magazine had a very brief(unfortunately) article about him, which led me to search the internet and on to this video on youtube. It is of poor quality, but still watchable.

Anyway... Enjoy ;D
(oh, don't let Jeremy Clarkson's awkward girlish giggle distract you! haha)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX7gxxOZ89o[/ame]

This is Pierre's website: http://mps-sportproto.com
Some interesting stuff there.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Nov 21, 2011)

That guys build is amazing... here is another...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzPvPowrm6M&feature=related[/ame]


----------

